# Greetings from Upstate NY



## Cookieusn (Apr 20, 2010)

Hello Brethren,
Finally have time to introduce myself. I am Walter Cook, PM of Apollo-King Solomon's Lodge#13 GLofNY, located in Troy NY (Home of Uncle Sam).  I'll just look around and see where this site will lead me.
Pacem,
Walter


----------



## david918 (Apr 20, 2010)

Howdy Walter glad to see you here enjoy yourself.


----------



## JTM (Apr 20, 2010)

welcome to the boards.  feel free to ask any questions you have on the boards or you can always message me/staff if you have any questions/suggestions/concerns.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Apr 20, 2010)

Welcome Brother Walter!


----------



## Raven (Apr 21, 2010)

Welcome Bro.. Walter!


----------



## Casey (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome Brother!


----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 26, 2010)

Welcome!


----------

